
Android Jobs to Surpass iPhone Jobs by Year-End - duzins
http://www.readwriteweb.com/mobile/2011/07/android-jobs-to-surpass-iphone-jobs-by-year-end-report-finds.php#.TinNIgsXIqs.hackernews
======
guywithabike
I find it rather strange that they count Android as one category but break iOS
into iPhone, iPad, and ObjectiveC. It'd be nice to know what the _platform_
numbers are.

They're also trying to extrapolate to the end of 2012 (17 months away!), and
they're only counting freelancing jobs (which needs to be reflected in the
title, OP).

So, in summary: You can derive pretty much nothing of value from these
numbers.

------
georgieporgie
I put more faith into Indeed's compiled numbers than Freelancer.com's more
limited market view.

iPhone beats Android by a bit, but has dropped recently. Blackberry is on a
steady, slow growth trend:
[http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends?q=android%2C+iphone%2C+black...](http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends?q=android%2C+iphone%2C+blackberry&l=)

HTML5 dwarfs Android and iPhone:
[http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends?q=android%2C+iphone%2C+black...](http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends?q=android%2C+iphone%2C+blackberry%2C+HTML+5%2C+windows+desktop&l=)

.Net dwarfs them all:
[http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends?q=android%2C+iphone%2C+black...](http://www.indeed.com/jobtrends?q=android%2C+iphone%2C+blackberry%2C+HTML+5%2C+windows+desktop%2C+.net&l=)

~~~
edge17
I am betting that this is well placed pr, paid for by freelancer.com. I
thought I saw an article on the exact same topic several months ago, also
featuring freelancer.com.

